# Brisket: To trim the fat cap or not to trim the fat cap?



## redwood carlos (Mar 30, 2013)

I have read on here about this and was hoping to get some help with the brisket I am about to do. It seems to me this brisket has quite the fat cap on it. What say you? Trim or no trim?













brisket.jpg



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 30, 2013






There is a good inch and a half in some spots.


----------



## flash (Mar 30, 2013)

Chef Jimmy told me no a while back and all I did was remove a bit of the thicker areas of fat. Kinda even it out. Turn out very well.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 30, 2013)

I trim a lot of it -- especially the thick hard fat.  I do leave some but probably far less than most.  I also cook VERY LOW and SLOW because brisket is so lean and I don't want it to dry out.


----------



## flash (Mar 30, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117521/super-bowl-brisket

Here was my old post.


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 30, 2013)

I trimmed very little and only in the super thick areas. We will see tomorrow when it comes off.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't know what kind of smoker you have, but if it's a Vertical, like my MES 40, you can trim the really heavy spots. Then punch holes in a foil pan, put the trimmed fat in that pan, and put it on the grill rack above the Brisket. I do this when I double smoke my Hams too.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 30, 2013)

You can trim down to 1/4 to 1/2" but leave at least a uniform layer. It does help retain moisture...JJ


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 30, 2013)

I have only smoked a whole brisket once.  I didn't trim any fat and it turned out quite well.  Here's a link to it: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/137695/first-brisket-on-mes-30-with-ampns

I figure you can always trim it off if you want after it's done.  I have another one going right now.  I'm almost 7 hours in.  I didn't trim any fat off of that one either, but I did cut it in half in order for it to fit in the MES.


----------



## seenred (Mar 30, 2013)

I like to leave a pretty good layer of fat cap to baste the meat as it renders.  Good luck, and post some pics to let us know how it goes!


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 30, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't know what kind of smoker you have, but if it's a Vertical, like my MES 40, you can trim the really heavy spots. Then punch holes in a foil pan, put the trimmed fat in that pan, and put it on the grill rack above the Brisket. I do this when I double smoke my Hams too.
> 
> Bear


Sounds good! How do the drippings affect the bark? I really like that idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2013)

REDWOOD CARLOS said:


> Sounds good! How do the drippings affect the bark? I really like that idea.


Doesn't seem to affect the bark one way or the other.

The first time I did it, I just piled the fat trimmings on the top shelf. Then when the pieces rendered, they got much smaller & fell through the grills.

That's why I went to the foil pan with holes punched in it.

Bear


----------



## redwood carlos (Mar 31, 2013)

The smoked corned beef pastrami hit 190 about an hour and a half ago in time for breakfast tasting.













IMG_3235.JPG



__ redwood carlos
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 31, 2013)

As Jimmy said 1/4"-1/2" but try to keep uniform. I have a link to one of my last ones. I have never done the basting/drip method Bear described, but it sounds like a winner, will try it on my next brisket....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133524/brisket-aus-jus-w-pics-and-recipe


----------

